# Sensor de presión diferencial



## enigma_myvs (Mar 20, 2008)

Hola, que tal muy buenas tardes!

Estoy en busca de un sensor de presión diferencial,  ustedes que están más experimentados en este campo! Alguno me podría recomendar un sensor de presión diferencial, con rango más o menos de 0 a 20 PSI o menos.... con salida de 4 - 20 mA...? es que como no tengo mucha experiencia en esto, pos no se como escogerlo.... De antemano gracias!

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## danni (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola enigma myvs , bueno espero ayudarte:
bueno , al parecer lo uqe necesitas es un Transmisor , el sensor , capta la señal y te la brinda en la unidad del sensor es decir en PSI, el Transmisor , convierte tu señal gracias a estandares y lo regula de acuero al modelo, 0-20 mA , 4-20mA ,0-10Volts , etc , pero te entiendo a veces tambien se les llama sensores inteligentes, 

PAra escoger el tipo de sensor debeiras expliac en que apliaccion lo vas a utilizar , te mando algunas caracteristicas qeu debes de tener en cuenta: 
como:
Que  tipo de conexion deseas para el sensor (1/4 o 1/2 NPT, etc)
la resolucion que deseas 
exatitud , precision 
a que temperatura va ha trabajar el sensor 
Ademas de acuerdo a el porceso , el Tipo de Poteccion que debe de tener cada sensor

Bueno espero haberte  ayudarte y si sigues en duda , me escribes en forma mas detallada y tartaremos de darle solucion a tu problema...
see you later¡¡¡¡


----------



## enigma_myvs (Mar 22, 2008)

Vaya! Gracias por la respuesta danni.. Bueno la verdad es que voy a trabajar en condiciones ambientales! sin mucha elevación o disminución de temperatura! Con respecto al tipo de conexión! vaya! no me había planteado esa pregunta! estaba fijada en conseguir el sensor y ya! Con respecto a lo de la exactitud y precisión pues no estoy siendo muy estricta, aunque mientras más sea la precisioón mejor!

Gracias por la ayuda! Voy a averiguar lo del tipo de conexión!

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## wrenchpuller (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola Enigma, yo le recomendaria el transmisor de presion diferencial "rosemount 3051" este le dara una salida de 4 a 20 mA este transmisor es de la familia "smart" o inteligentes y compatible con el protocol de Hart. En la empresa en donde trabajo usamos varias marcas de transmisores pero estos son los preferidos de la mayoria de nosotros los tecnicos..espero que esto le ayuda...saludos


----------



## darknene (Abr 4, 2008)

hola . 

si me permites opinar , rosemount y yamakate no son especialmente precisas aunque si muy robustas , , tambien depende de la aplicacion , podria ser para un nivel , un caudal o una simple dpc de filtro , no se ..

rosemoun en caudales , en la parte baja de la escala es impreciso , si encima lo enganchas a un scd de emerson ( deltav) se convierte en catastrofico...en nivel se comporta algo mejor

yo prefiero honeywell


----------



## miller2009 (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola junto saludarte me gustaria mucho realizarte alguna preguntas sobre el 3051S2CD de presion diferecial por medio de capilar 1199wd toma de nivel alto y capilar 1199 md toma de nivel. 

La situación es la siguiente un cliente x compro un 3051s2cd y lo fue a instalar,saco Endre Haus diferencial con capilar y instalo el 3051s2cd rosemount y ajusto el rango de trabajo a los valores siguiente. 

urv 248 mbar toma de alta 
lrv0 mbar toma de baja. 


cuando ajusto el rango y alimento el transmisor y ubicando el transmisor de sobre la toma de alta y de baja a nivel del mar, la diferencial de persion fue negativa -187 mbar. a la atmofera 

El cliente me dice ,que en el Endre Haus diferencial con capilar el solo ajusto lo siguiente 

urv 248 mbar toma de alta 
lrv 0 mbar toma de baja. 

Pero a diferencia del 3051s2cd marco o mbar a la atmofera . 

Estuve averiguando y leyendo y cuando el transmisor es instalado sobre las tomas la difencial es negativa producto de que el liquido del capilar produce presión. 

para calibrar ocupe el toolkin de emerson y los rango fueron 

urv 52 mbar toma de alta 
lrv -192 mbar toma de baja. 
span 243 mbar. 


realice los ajuste y instale el equipo para probar y las medidas de instalación fueron las siguiente 


transmisor 2950mm desde la base suelo ó piso 
lrv a 2550 mm desde la base suelo ó piso 
urv a 450 mm desde la base suelo ó piso 



Para realizar la prueba sumistre presion en la toma de alta (urv) con el patron P330 de rosemount en el rango desde 0 a 243 mbar entregado por programa toolkint,pude apreciar que la presión cambia desde el valor negativo pasndo por cero hasta llegar a 52 mbar con 100% y 20 ma de corriente. 

La pregunta es posible dejarlo de 0 a 248 mbar, pero que pueda medir 0 mbar a presion atmoferica y con lsa medidas ya mencionada anteriormente, el cliente quiere que el equipo no marque presion negativa cuando los capilar estan a atmofera sino 0 mbar. 

Yo trate de realizar un zero trim lower level cuando tenia presion atmoferica mediante el 375 emerson y me indica exceso de corresión y no se puede cambiar y me entrega -188 mbar. 

Me gustaria que me pudieras ayudar es urgente y si tienes algun correo personal para preguntarte ó algun numero de telefono para llamarte desde chile, siempre y cuando tu no tengas inconveniente. 

Saludos y esperando que tenga buena acogida. 

saludos Hernan 
Chile Antofagasta


----------



## carlk0 (Abr 27, 2009)

puede ponerse en contacto en roma811 de terra de mexico saludos


----------

